# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  ایا کارنامه های دیپلم مجدد دی ماه اومده؟

## emprator227

سلام میخواستم بدون ایا نمرات دی ماه اومده؟
اگر اره فرصت اعتراض تموم شده یا نه؟

----------


## Uncertain

اره اومده من گرفتم اعتراض نمیدونم چون من اعتراض نکردم ولی فک کنم هس یه سوال من دیپلم ریاضی داشتم امسال دی تو امتحانا شرکت کردم برای زیست و زمین که دیپلم تجربی بگیرم الان به من گفتن تو کنکور همون دیپلم ریاضیت تاثیر داده میشه دارم منفجر میشم :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## MaHsa 95

نمره ها اومده ولی اینکه فرصت اعتراض تا کی هست رو باید از مدرسه بپرسین، یکی از بچه ها فکر کنم گفت تا شنبه یعنی امروز مهلت هست...

----------


## emprator227

> اره اومده من گرفتم اعتراض نمیدونم چون من اعتراض نکردم ولی فک کنم هس یه سوال من دیپلم ریاضی داشتم امسال دی تو امتحانا شرکت کردم برای زیست و زمین که دیپلم تجربی بگیرم الان به من گفتن تو کنکور همون دیپلم ریاضیت تاثیر داده میشه دارم منفجر میشم


شما برای هر دیپلم یک کد سوابق میگیرین. هر کدوم رو که توی ثبت نام کنکور بزنین اون حساب میشه.

----------


## Uncertain

> شما برای هر دیپلم یک کد سوابق میگیرین. هر کدوم رو که توی ثبت نام کنکور بزنین اون حساب میشه.


کی باید بگیرم شما میدونی؟؟؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## emprator227

> کی باید بگیرم شما میدونی؟؟؟


برین داخل سایت  dipcode.medu.ir  اونجا بر اساس اطلاعات ورودی کد میده بهت.

----------

